# Vego's!!!!



## swingonthespiral (Mar 15, 2007)

We kinda stole the other thread but i was just thinking about how many different opinions we'll all haveon this subject...

Please note i am not on a turn everyone vegetarian rant.

I'm a vego for three years now and i couldn't even dream about eating meat ever again. 

Although i am not a nazi if u wanna eat meat then fine knock urself out its just my choice, i even cook meat for my boyfriend.... well i've tried many times but apparently im not very good at it lol. i will eat chicken flavoured chips or whatever cos there isnt actually any chicken in it.

But there is a couple of things that bug me...

Vego's/Vegans whom wear leather.... although i do have 1 pair of doc martins that are soley for snake catching i feel bad wearing them.

Poser vego's..... oh yes im vegetarian but ill eat seafood, chicken etc

Enforcing it upon ur children. I vow that i will not force my kids to be a vego. For one it isnt good for them we need a certain about of protien, iron etc to be able to grow and i dont think any kid would turn down a chicken burger for a lentil or chickpea one and the amount of lentils beans etc they would have to eat would be too hard (not saying u couldnt do it)... i would explain to them when they are old enough to understand why i am one and let them make thier own choice. 

I think we are all obviously animal lovers here and it is disgusting how these animals are treated for the short time that they are around, we would never do it to one of our pets.

And one other thing.... any of u other vego's notice that if ur at a resturant why does our meals always seem to come out last??? veges take less time to cook damnit!!!! lol


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't eaten meat in 6 or 7 years - I've only been vegan for the past couple of years though 
I pretty much have the same views as you swingonthespiral,
I don't really mind if other people eat meat or not - everyone has to make their own choice and I'd never try and force my views on other people unless they wanted to hear them.
I also hate poser vego's haha the people who think not eating red meat is vegetarian! Especially since vegetarianism has become the 'in' thing lately.
I try and stay away from resteraunts as usually they try and sneakily add animal products into things I order ahaha.

Here is a good time to put in the quote by GreenWillow:
Quote:
"im not trying to change the world, just live my life by my own standards"


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2007)

If i had an omnivorous animal in my care and it wasnt eating meat i would be concerned.

Eating more meat is what enabled us to come out of the trees and grow larger brains, if you dont eat meat you will end up living back in the trees.

I personally think it would be far more logical to boycott many other things before meat. Electricity for example contributes to global warming and that causes far more animals to suffer than eating a few. Using steel products would also be wrong as would any natural timber that may have been a habitat for thousands of animals. I sure hope you dont drive cars or live in a house either because both of these things will have negative impacts far greater than eating meat. I think even destroying plants for food is ethically questionable as in many cases it requires animals to be killed in extremely large numbers to protect the crops. Dont get me started on these ppl who use electricity just so they can keep snakes in boxes :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 15, 2007)

its pretty much impossible to eat out @ all being vegetarian,..most places use some kind of animal product, and i found even places that claim to use vegetable oil to cook hot chips still deepfry chicken wings and other meaty stuff in it.

its impossible to order a proper meal,..restaurants dont use seperate utensils to prepare meat and vegtarian food.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 15, 2007)

cris said:


> Eating more meat is what enabled us to come out of the trees and grow larger brains, if you dont eat meat you will end up living back in the trees.
> 
> I personally think it would be far more logical to boycott many other things before meat.


 
You obviously got that quote from that stupid ad..... 

We can survive without meat....

I have boycotted something that is in my power......

And i don't need to use power for my snakes i live in Nth Qld..... lol


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

Poser vegos really annoy me, if you eat meat then so be it, but dont say your a vego

most of us will respect your choices, but dont pretend to be something your not 




kelly said:


> Here is a good time to put in the quote by GreenWillow:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> > "im not trying to change the world, just live my life by my own standards"


 
hey! i said that !!:lol: 

Go us!!


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

Haha I laughed when I saw that ad!
"Not eating lamb is unaustralian" or watever.
Fool


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

you can get complete proteins (the ones found in meats) from soy beans, tofu, soymilk etc
also, if you have a lentil burger, it has the same, bread has some partial proteins, so do lentils, they have 4 different amino acids each, together, they make the 8 essential amino acids found in meats!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 15, 2007)

i am aware of that i just have a feeling kids wont eat it... i wouldnt have touched it with a ten foot pole when i was a kid lol


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2007)

I try to avoid eating plants, I hear they have feelings also


----------



## falconboy (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sure I could hear a lettuce I was chopping up screaming.......

I'm absolutely not vego, best I will do is I will only buy free range eggs, and chicken when I can, not barn raised. 

You can't beat a medium rare cooked thick piece of scotch fillet or T bone steak with a bit of red juice running out of it.... OH YUMMO!


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

http://vegweb.com/
Great website for vegan/vegetarian cooking


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

there are new things out called notburgers, taste and feel just like chicken, they were made for vegos, by vegos!

no meat or meat by-products, not even the humectants or emulsifiers are meat products


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks kelly for that website


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> there are new things out called notburgers, taste and feel just like chicken, they were made for vegos, by vegos!
> 
> no meat or meat by-products, not even the humectants or emulsifiers are meat products



Yes but have any of earths innocent creatures been harmed in the proccess of creating whatever these things are made from?


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmm cris why don't you like people not eating meat haha??


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 15, 2007)

can vegans drink alcohol and eat bread?

something i've always wonndered cos yeast is a living thing,...


----------



## Bug collector (Mar 15, 2007)

i like meat its yummy


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh great, i've just come home with a 2 inch thick scotch fillet. Now i'm going to think of lentil burgers when i eat it


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris1 - You can buy bread without yeast in it (usually replaced with honey or something along those lines), it's not just yeast in bread either - the lecithin is also an animal product but you can get bread that contains soy lecithin and thats okay


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2007)

Honey is an animal product :shock:


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 15, 2007)

We have one stomach and sharp teeth, they weren't designed for a diet of all rabbit food. Mind you I think rabbits also have one stomach and sharp teeth. Ohh well...


----------



## Matty01 (Mar 15, 2007)

what a joke! go stand in front of a mirror than smile, now look at your teeth, you have two canine teeth and between them four incisers, these teeth a specifically designed for cutting meat! we as humans have evolved over tens of thousands of years to have teeth in our heads to eat meat.
cheers Matt


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 15, 2007)

Just incase anyone wants to read up on animal cruelty....
http://www.animal-lib.org.au/lists/list.shtml


I was a vegetarian for 5 years..now I eat just little bits (ie mixed in like stirfry, with rice...but not steak or anything like that..and I do like prawns) One older sister of mine was a vegetarian for 7 years until she was overseas and had to eat meat so as not to offend her hosts. Got sick from it and now is trying to eat bits of meat 'to make herself healthier' for her impending pregnancy.
My other older sister has been a solid strong vegetarian (no fish for any of us ofcourse) for 14years. But is now also starting to reconsider the health aspect of caring for animals due to her impending pregnancy.
*shrugs* each to their own.
We all tried to turn our other sister who wouldn't have a bar of it. So now we just do what we like, inform other people and let them make their own descisions. (sp?)


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 15, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> We have one stomach and sharp teeth, they weren't designed for a diet of all rabbit food. Mind you I think rabbits also have one stomach and sharp teeth. Ohh well...



We also have an appendix that over the thousands of years has not been used to the point that it is now a useless organ that causes hassles (ie appendesits -sp! no idea how to spell that) and you'll find that with our combination of flat and sharp teeth, we were designed to be omnivores.. Which makes complete sense with the hunter-gather type way.
So eating meat every now and then, whilst predominantly collecting vegie type stuff was what was intended..way back when.


hehehe look at how obese our nation is! That's a combination of processed foods, lack of excersise, and waaayy too much meat. 
(well that's what my research has taught me anyway).


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> can vegans drink alcohol and eat bread?
> 
> something i've always wonndered cos yeast is a living thing,...



And then what about the microbes used in shampoo? There's some sort of 'living' organisms in that stuff too. *shrug*


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Matty01 said:


> what a joke! go stand in front of a mirror than smile, now look at your teeth, you have two canine teeth and between them four incisers, these teeth a specifically designed for cutting meat! we as humans have evolved over tens of thousands of years to have teeth in our heads to eat meat.
> cheers Matt


 
It was only a joke, I realise we are designed for meat, I was comparing ourselves to cows hence the 1 stomach and sharp teeth, then I realised rabbits also fit into that catagory although for different reasons. Don't worry there is nothing I like more then a good steak.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 15, 2007)

* to all u ppl that are saying we were designed to eat meat....*

did any of us EVER say that we weren't? we have all been pointing out that it is our everyday choice.... and yes we can survive without it does anyone disagree?


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

Matty01 said:


> what a joke! go stand in front of a mirror than smile, now look at your teeth, you have two canine teeth and between them four incisers, these teeth a specifically designed for cutting meat! we as humans have evolved over tens of thousands of years to have teeth in our heads to eat meat.


 
Someone is beginning to sound ALOT like that annoying ad :lol: 


I don't understand what people have wrong with vegetarians hahaha! 
It's not as if we're trying to turn everyone.

Let me remind you that this is not a "slag off vegetarians" thread


----------



## Matty01 (Mar 15, 2007)

humans are designed to eat two thirds vegetable matter, one third meat, so yes you should have more vegetable matter than meat, but in todays society its more like 75% meat 25% vegetable matter that people now consume. i must also say that most people ive met who are true vegetarians seem to be very thin and gaunt in appearence, i would definatly say the lack of meat altogether is not good at all.
cheers Matt


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 15, 2007)

Matty01 said:


> humans are designed to eat two thirds vegetable matter, one third meat, so yes you should have more vegetable matter than meat, but in todays society its more like 75% meat 25% vegetable matter that people now consume. i must also say that most people ive met who are true vegetarians seem to be very thin and gaunt in appearence, i would definatly say the lack of meat altogether is not good at all.
> cheers Matt


 
hmmmmmm well im a curvy and healthy size 12-14.... 

dude are any of us saying that we werent designed to eat meat!!!! jeez does no one listen anymore????


----------



## -Peter (Mar 15, 2007)

who is a professed vego so far that eats fish?? any takers, dairy, eggs???


----------



## Australis (Mar 15, 2007)

I can understand people who simply dont like eating meat, fair enough.

But........

For those Vegos out there that dont eat meat simply because they dont like the idea of killing animals for food, or consider it cruel in anyway, could you please stop wearing leather shoes.... gosh!!


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 15, 2007)

Im not a complete vego but try to limit meat to only a few days a week. My reasons for not eating meet is not becaus i dont want to harm the animals but rather as a measure to protect the environment. Did you know 10 times the ammount of land is required to get the equivalent amount of energy from meat than vegetables. This is becaus alot of energy is lost in the transfer from plants to animal. My Sister has been a vegetarian for 16 - 17 years now, and had two children in that time. She looks completly healthy and doesnt have any related health issues.


----------



## Inkslinger (Mar 15, 2007)

Interesting link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegan#Ethics


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 15, 2007)

Bloody hippies! :lol: 

(comming from a butcher)


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> dude are any of us saying that we werent designed to eat meat!!!! jeez does no one listen anymore????


 

They obviously don't.

I know we were designed to eat meat, but unlike other animals etc we CAN live without it.

All I know is, I'm 100% happier & healthier being vegan


----------



## falconboy (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd be pretty unhappy without my steak. 

Most of the vegos I've met have been pale and generally look UNwell. But thats just my experience.


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 15, 2007)

falconboy said:


> I'd be pretty unhappy without my steak.
> 
> Most of the vegos I've met have been pale and generally look UNwell. But thats just my experience.


 
Steak knives really are fairly heavy.


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Most of the vegos I've met have been pale and generally look UNwell. But thats just my experience.


 
I bet you've met one vego ahaha.

I'm pale - maybe due to the fact that my dad is english.
Or maybe it's because I'm a dirty hippie??

Get these disgusting carnivorous murderers out of our thread :lol:


----------



## Adzo (Mar 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> And one other thing.... any of u other vego's notice that if ur at a resturant why does our meals always seem to come out last??? veges take less time to cook damnit!!!! lol


 
I have worked at a few restaurants with a vego menu, all meals come out together.
In restaurants without a special menu, when the person making the booking doesn't say that there will be a vego/vegan/hippie dining, the vego meal is usually put together at the last minute. Prep for vegetarians is not always on hand. Sure vegetables take less time to cook, but do you go out to dinner for a bowl of veggies that you could have made at home or something more substantial and interesting?


----------



## xander (Mar 15, 2007)

just to put a spin on it. In order to eat meat we need cows and sheep. Cows and sheep need grazing land. Our forests have been logged to create grazing land(that incidently becomes unable to be revegetated due to the hard hooves of these animals)So, that would mean a large number of reptiles would be killed or displaced in the logging.I am a vego,yet I do have a pair of leather docs and if anyone asks me why I wear leather and Im a vego, I say that 'I dont eat my shoes'


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 15, 2007)

Adzo said:


> Sure vegetables take less time to cook, but do you go out to dinner for a bowl of veggies that you could have made at home or something more substantial and interesting?


 
Vegetarian meals can be way substantial and interesting. Thats just silly talk.


----------



## Adzo (Mar 15, 2007)

I think you missed my point


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 15, 2007)

probably lol


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 15, 2007)

Seriously my 14yo daughter has gone vego for almost 18 months now, grades have fallen, she is no longer the sportsperson she was and sleep is a priority. The boys are still falling at her feet and it's of no interest to her.
The boy thing suits me fine but she's almost an emo and it really scares me.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

cris said:


> Yes but have any of earths innocent creatures been harmed in the proccess of creating whatever these things are made from?


 
no, it said not.


does eating their butchered and slaughtered flesh harm innocent creatured of the earth?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

kelly said:


> I don't understand what people have wrong with vegetarians hahaha!
> It's not as if we're trying to turn everyone.
> 
> Let me remind you that this is not a "slag off vegetarians" thread


 

couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Seriously my 14yo daughter has gone vego for almost 18 months now, grades have fallen, she is no longer the sportsperson she was and sleep is a priority. The boys are still falling at her feet and it's of no interest to her.
> The boy thing suits me fine but she's almost an emo and it really scares me.


 
Emos love to pretend they're vegetarians


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Seriously my 14yo daughter has gone vego for almost 18 months now, grades have fallen, she is no longer the sportsperson she was and sleep is a priority. The boys are still falling at her feet and it's of no interest to her.
> The boy thing suits me fine but she's almost an emo and it really scares me.


 
ive found the opposite, i found i could think better, express better, ive had more energy, i need hardly any sleep at all, 

everyones body is different


----------



## raxor (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey if anyone is vego/vegan in Sydney, check out Mamma Chu's restaurant on Pitt Street in Sydney - the food is absolutely amazing, I can't believe it's not butter! Also if you're in the Blue Mountains try Niche Noche near Katoomba Station. Unbelievable food.

As for eating out and being vegetarian, I've never had a problem (I've been a vegetable for over a decade) and can even find a meal at Lone Star (sure it's the garden salad but I was there for the people not the food).

Vegetarians are slowly but surely taking over the world..... 

And just cuz everyone is throwing around the PC stuff, I'm VEGETARIAN, I eat EGGS (albeit free range), and I WEAR LEATHER SHOES. Bring it on!


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

raxor said:


> Vegetarians are slowly but surely taking over the world.....


 
Hooray!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

raxor said:


> Vegetarians are slowly but surely taking over the world.....


 
Excellent, my plan is taking effect... MWAHAHAHAHA..... oops, did i type that?






raxor said:


> And just cuz everyone is throwing around the PC stuff, I'm VEGETARIAN, I eat EGGS (albeit free range), and I WEAR LEATHER SHOES. Bring it on!


 
im with you!


----------



## Lene (Mar 15, 2007)

interesting thread....
ive been vego since i was 10, into my 11th year now. im in no way skinny or unheathly. it is simply for personal reasons of not wanting to, i still eat dairy, but no eggs (never eat anything from a chickens bum!) and i dont think people becomeing vegetarian is going to change anything with the way meat is produced. actually, i got an email today from WSPA saying finally they are starting to change the way china is slaughtering their animals, if youve ever seen an abitoir in aust, and then china, you will start to see that we are humane. anyway, thats not what we like to think about

theres a restaraunt in st kilda, melb, called soul mamas. i love the food there but find there message very strange. 
before i get tho that tho, i really hate preaching, of any kind, especially to be vegetarian. it really isnt going to make the world a different place becoming vego, its purely a personal thing, the meat industry will always be there 1. because its natural to eat meat. 2. it is a MAJOR industry, lives & countries depend on its financial bringings. 
anyhoo...soul mamas message...on their placemats it has a heap of quotes and reasons to be vego, one that i always remember is 'if we all became vegetarian, the amount of grain that live stock eat would be enough to cure starvation in 3rd world countries' i found this incredibly hypocritical. they are basically saying, dont let the animals eat our food, so to stop them eating the grain, we would have to cull them, yes? doesnt seem very animal rights to me. another quote they had ' we are very simialr to animals, they know right from wrong by following their instincts' and indeed it is human instinct to eat meat. der.
yeah anyway, just my 2 cents...or 10


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

I have to agree with you there Lene  It's a personal choice and has nothing to do with &quot;trying to save the world' like some people tend to think. Those messages on those placements were a little off too haha.

I never preach to people about being vegetarian, yet find it funny when upon mentioning to people that I'm vegan - the preach to me about eating meat (see some great examples on this very thread!)

If I had a dollar for everytime I've been told "it's human instinct to eat meat" etc - I'd be a millionare


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 16, 2007)

Adzo said:


> I have worked at a few restaurants with a vego menu, all meals come out together.
> In restaurants without a special menu, when the person making the booking doesn't say that there will be a vego/vegan/hippie dining, the vego meal is usually put together at the last minute. Prep for vegetarians is not always on hand. Sure vegetables take less time to cook, but do you go out to dinner for a bowl of veggies that you could have made at home or something more substantial and interesting?


 
I was talking about these places that have a vegetarian menu.... therefore shouldnt they be prepared for someone to order it? A restutrant here in townsville which will be left unnamed bought by boyfriends dead animal (steak lol...and dont attack me it was just a joke!!!) out half an hour before mine came out..... this was just last weekend and i had ordered something of thier menu (eggplant, parmesan and garlic pizza with a salad *mmmmmmmmm dribbles*).... and this was not the first time....

I am also a wedding dj/singer and a karoke host (yes bring on the insults) and when u do a wedding u are always included in the meal budget and i always let them know that i am vegetarian and sure enough my meal comes out at leats half an hour after everyone elses which then becomes useless cos by that time they're ready to dance....and im not talkin gourmet stuff here im talkin like stir fry ok.... but my favourite is when the chefs themselves come out and ask me what i would like then groan and moan about a vegetarian....

We need more vegetarian chefs...

And yes as we have seen in this thread that everyone loves to be a vego basher.... can anyone say bogans???? be just a little more open minded and tolerant of other ppl.... do u see us running around preaching to u??? didnt think so....


----------



## -Peter (Mar 16, 2007)

If you dont eat meat because it uses up more energy/space than veggies then you really need to get informed about broad acre horticulture practices and the impact it has on the environment.
If you new the truth you would never buy another vegetable.
Save the planet, "stop the crop" and eat meat.


----------



## kelly (Mar 16, 2007)

consequence - I'll show you a quote that comes direct from the Australian Conservation Foundation Website ( www.acfonline.org.au ) on tips to reduce greenhouse gasses and climate change.



> Choose delicious summer fruits, organic produce and wine. Try serving one less meat dish at your table - *one serve of red meat requres 200 litres of water to produce and creates 5kg of greenhouse pollution!! *


 
Remember thats just ONE SERVE of meat - so if a family of 5 each has one serve, thats 1000 itres of water and 25kg of greenhouse gasses = Not good!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a bit of meat!  About bloody time they opened up a really good steakhouse in Melbourne. Like the ones they have in Brissy! 

Anyway, I sit on both sides of the fence. I love vegetarian dishes with meat in em :lol:







And talking about greenhouse gasses - apparently vegetarians fart more!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 16, 2007)

I have one word to say to you Kelly and that word is attached to this long preamble. remember that the same people who write the stuff for the Conservation foundation are tomorrows Ad execs and mainstream journos "Ban Beans and breathe"
The word is

RICE.


----------



## kelly (Mar 16, 2007)

Rice?


----------



## reece89 (Mar 16, 2007)

my brother works on the kill floor at amh meatworks and i can understand y there is vegos but how do u live without i cant do 2 days without a nice big juicy steak:lol: mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 16, 2007)

cris said:


> If i had an omnivorous animal in my care and it wasnt eating meat i would be concerned.
> 
> Eating more meat is what enabled us to come out of the trees and grow larger brains, if you dont eat meat you will end up living back in the trees.
> 
> I personally think it would be far more logical to boycott many other things before meat. Electricity for example contributes to global warming and that causes far more animals to suffer than eating a few. Using steel products would also be wrong as would any natural timber that may have been a habitat for thousands of animals. I sure hope you dont drive cars or live in a house either because both of these things will have negative impacts far greater than eating meat. I think even destroying plants for food is ethically questionable as in many cases it requires animals to be killed in extremely large numbers to protect the crops. Dont get me started on these ppl who use electricity just so they can keep snakes in boxes :lol:



that is SO not true... pmsl and humans are not true ominvores... used to do cancer morphology studies where we did a world wide trial - unfortunately the meat industry blocked the results in parliament via well paid lobbyists... thats the nature of what research gets released where...

meat tastes good. people eat it. they defend their right to eat it. you don't have to be defensive about it by making up stories or repeating the bs you can read on the internet... people do alot of things they shouldn't, so what?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 16, 2007)

cris said:


> Eating more meat is what enabled us to come out of the trees and grow larger brains, if you dont eat meat you will end up living back in the trees.



My neighbours kids spend most of their time up in the tree next door - now I know why!  It’s blatantly obvious that they are simply vegetarians!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 16, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> that is SO not true... pmsl and humans are not true ominvores... used to do cancer morphology studies where we did a world wide trial - unfortunately the meat industry blocked the results in parliament via well paid lobbyists... thats the nature of what research gets released where...
> 
> meat tastes good. people eat it. they defend their right to eat it. you don't have to be defensive about it by making up stories or repeating the bs you can read on the internet... people do alot of things they shouldn't, so what?




*whoop whoop whoop

*my BS detector just went beserk*
*


----------



## kelly (Mar 16, 2007)

consequence you are rather rude.

Why comment on things that you
1) Don't have any idea about and;
2) Don't really seem to care about anyway?

Let me remind you that this thread was made because we noticed there was lots of vegos on APS, it wasn't made for you to be rude and slag everyone off!


----------



## shellshock (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah good luck this thread is just growing growing good luck to vegos i just dont see how being a vego is part of being a greenie so that u feel bad for wearing a leather coat or leather shoes were reptile keepers we breed mic etc to me that is still the same as breeding cows and chickens so to discriminate against other so called vegos for eating fish or eggs is hypocritical
each to there own .Nigel


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2007)

It is all true Consequence. It's the same reason why we don't have hover-cars yet. The government suppresses all the truth. (If you never hear from me again-they got to me).

ps. I love my veges and my meat...why does there have to be sides?


----------



## kelly (Mar 16, 2007)

Greebo watch out, the government is watching you.
They're probably going to send people to your house to "be rid" of you!

I agree though, we don't have to take sides - that wasn't what this thread was meant to be about.
Seems that a few people are trying to make it that though


----------



## cris (Mar 16, 2007)

Greebo said:


> ps. I love my veges and my meat...why does there have to be sides?



Good point i will just have a 1kg of steak with no sides


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2007)

In the words of the great Homer Simpson:

"You don't win friends with salad (kick)

you don't win friends with salad (kick)....."


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 16, 2007)

How many vegos/vegans on here eat jelly? It is a meat by product.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 16, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> that is SO not true... pmsl and humans are not true ominvores... used to do cancer morphology studies where we did a world wide trial - unfortunately the meat industry blocked the results in parliament via well paid lobbyists... thats the nature of what research gets released where...
> 
> meat tastes good. people eat it. they defend their right to eat it. you don't have to be defensive about it by making up stories or repeating the bs you can read on the internet... people do alot of things they shouldn't, so what?



If we are not omnivores then why do we have k9 teeth (the sharp pointy ones) as well as the teeth at the front of our mouths? They are designed to bite through meat. Most of the nutriants humans need comes from meat.

Don't argue with me on this, my fiance is doing a uni degree in dietetics and nutrition.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 16, 2007)

kelly said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime I've been told "it's human instinct to eat meat" etc - I'd be a millionare


 
wouldnt we all...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 16, 2007)

*OMG.... its seems again that no one is listening.... we never said we weren't designed to eat meat.... i think every real vego/vegan is aware of what things contain animal products..... your girlfriend may be studying nutriention but the fact is we are vegetarians because the thought of eating meat does not sit right with us and thats it...... and if she is studying that it would proove that we can survive without it.... and dont argue with me my aunty is the head of the dietry (whatever the hell the department is called) for western sydney health and i have consulted her many times which is why i wont force my kids ot be vego's..... another thing is that breeding mice for snakes are a different thing THEY CANT SURVIVE ON VEGES..... we have proven we can...... at no point did any of us vegos blaitantly criticise anyone that eats meat although u thought it was fine to comment on our morals of living which are our alone!!!!!*


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 16, 2007)

right on!

also, just so you guys know, *NONE* of you will *EVER* be able to change our minds, just so you know


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2007)

I know this may come as a shock to most of you, but i am i vegan. I do not beleive that any one or anything has the right to kill another living thing. I beleive there are far more benefits to eating pulses such as lentils for our protein requirements and other things like tofu instead of meat. I think these benfits can stretch further than just to people who eat it, so i now create mice and rat moulds of tofu to feed my snakes.

I am such a vegan that when i was a baby my mother tried to put me on the boob, and i refused! I could not consume something produced from another living being. I was raised on soy milk for the first 18 months of my life.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2007)

The one side affect of being a vego for my whole life that i have noticed, is that we vego's are an inherintly angry bunch


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 16, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I know this may come as a shock to most of you, but i am i vegan. I do not beleive that any one or anything has the right to kill another living thing. I beleive there are far more benefits to eating pulses such as lentils for our protein requirements and other things like tofu instead of meat. I think these benfits can stretch further than just to people who eat it, so i now create mice and rat moulds of tofu to feed my snakes.
> 
> I am such a vegan that when i was a baby my mother tried to put me on the boob, and i refused! I could not consume something produced from another living being. I was raised on soy milk for the first 18 months of my life.


 
:| i cant tell if you are joking or not...


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> The one side affect of being a vego for my whole life that i have noticed, is that we vego's are an inherintly angry bunch



I requalify my statement after reading some other posts... We are also, evidently, quite slow.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 16, 2007)

u would be angry too if every time u ate something u were criticised.....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2007)

I do, i eat with my mouth open and talk with my mouthful. Is that the kind of criticism your talking about?


----------



## Adzo (Mar 16, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> that is SO not true... pmsl and humans are not true ominvores...


 
Whats a "true omnivore" as opposed to another type of omnivore?
We have canine teeth and a digestive tract that doesn't suffer when we eat meat (proper meat, not well-done cardboard like meat). Eating meat is not a habit someone picked up 1000 years ago that has stuck with us through time. Our ancestors evolved to be able to eat meat, that would make us omnivorous.
I looked up complete proteins and out of the all vegetable sources i could find, none are native to Africa, where humans first appeared. Answer = meat.
Consider the irony. You made a conscious decision not to eat meat with your enlarged brain that came about as a result of your ancestors high protien diet from eating meat..

not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 16, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I know this may come as a shock to most of you, but i am i vegan. I do not beleive that any one or anything has the right to kill another living thing.



So therefore you don't actually keep any Reptiles? Also weren't you the one that goes pig hunting?

IsK


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 16, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> So therefore you don't actually keep any Reptiles?
> IsK


 
he feeds his reptiles tofu


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> So therefore you don't actually keep any Reptiles? Also weren't you the one that goes pig hunting?
> 
> IsK



Maybe it's not just vego's who are thick  lol


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 16, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> *OMG.... its seems again that no one is listening.... we never said we weren't designed to eat meat.... i think every real vego/vegan is aware of what things contain animal products..... your girlfriend may be studying nutriention but the fact is we are vegetarians because the thought of eating meat does not sit right with us and thats it...... and if she is studying that it would proove that we can survive without it.... and dont argue with me my aunty is the head of the dietry (whatever the hell the department is called) for western sydney health and i have consulted her many times which is why i wont force my kids ot be vego's..... another thing is that breeding mice for snakes are a different thing THEY CANT SURVIVE ON VEGES..... we have proven we can...... at no point did any of us vegos blaitantly criticise anyone that eats meat although u thought it was fine to comment on our morals of living which are our alone!!!!!*




Dam. Take a chill pill..... if they don't contain any meat by products. Sounds like eating nothing but vegies has made someone a little cranky. Go chew on a nice red raw pice of steak, it might make you feel better. At what point did I criticise vegos or vegans? Please point it out???


----------



## falconboy (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh I love meateater VS vego debates! 

Go the meateater!


----------



## cris (Mar 16, 2007)

I can understand why ppl may not want to eat chicken that come from batteries where they are poorly treated and similar things, but i cant say i have ever heard a sane reason for not eating any animals at all, is there one?


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 16, 2007)

I have been a vego for 13 years now and wouldn't be any other way. Everyone has their own opinion and can eat what ever they wish. My hubby is the biggest meat eater i know but we dont sit there trying to convince each other to switch "sides".


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 16, 2007)

oh yeah and there is the BEST vego/vegan chinese place at strathpine. YUM!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 16, 2007)

kelly said:


> consequence you are rather rude.
> 
> Why comment on things that you
> 1) Don't have any idea about and;
> ...


 

So I can take it from your point 1 that you wont be posting again then.
1, i have yet to be rude.
2, I would appear to know more than you, and
3, I have not slagged anyone off
You on the other hand have become personally offensive.
i think you should mind your manners.
very very disapointed
stuff it, Im going to eat a sausage now. Happy? 23 years without meat and now look what you've done.

and you said i didnt care


----------



## Bendarwin (Mar 16, 2007)

As the Butcher in Katherine NT states on his stubby coolers............ " Eat Beef Ya' Bas$#rd", We all know what PETA stands for...... People Eating Tasty Animals. LOL


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh whatever??? Just eat what you want to ok?? Our reps are not vegos so who cares?? We eat mostly chicken and fish in our diet, but if anyone wants to eat red meat, who gives a stuff??? Just eat whatever you want. Don't bring up this sh.....t here? Cheers Cheryl PS. Maybe I feel Hormonal 2night??? Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm still laughing, ok?? LOL!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 16, 2007)

( to be chanted in a childish sing song way while standing on a chair)
"Cheryl eats rats, cheryl eats rats"
repeat ad nauseum


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no I don't eat rats, my MDs do!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 16, 2007)

repeat ad naseaum


----------



## -Peter (Mar 16, 2007)

actually I feel a bit nauseum, must have been the sausage. what is a snake sausage anyway?


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 16, 2007)

My hubby is a Butcher, so we do eat red meat(especially Lamb Shanks - very yummy - if cooked the right way) - We can get a whole shopping bag full which is sold as Dog Bones for $5. A really good feed. Slurp, Slurp!xxxx LOL!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I think this thread is pretty stupid! Why don't we all just eat what ever we want to eat, and leave it at that, OK? No matter what the Sam Neall(is that his name in the ad - more or less says get into redmeat) says, in the long run, we will all just eat what we feel is the best for us eh? Cheers Cheryl PS. Consequence, stop being so childish!


----------



## Bendarwin (Mar 16, 2007)

LAMB SHANKS!!!!! , send them too me, we are paying top dollar. I chuck them in the slow cooker for 6 hours and they turn out a treat....... can't believe the shops charge so much, IIRC they used to keep them on a lamb roast..... bonus.


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 17, 2007)

MUSHROOMS the meat for vegetarians
( sorry just had to add my 2cents):lol:


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 17, 2007)

I dont eat meat but not for the animal right bit but because i have no bottome teeth shhhh lol
I am asking a question only so dont shoot me ok?
Nearly all vegetables and fruit or by products of any of them are grown somewhere along the line from urea,which comes from animal waste (you know the guts and bones) blood and bone, maxi crop,even the hydrophonic growers that are organic use some chemical that is from an animal, ie water conditioner,or a cleaner, so to say that anyone is a true vegan i find hard to understand.
Remember people this is a question only not a shot at anyone.
Odie


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2007)

lol,well they gotta eat something odie,i think msg has not been exposed to meat product, maybe a msg sausage,mm mmm
and some sort of cacti or another seaweed on the side as they dont require animal based fertilisers...i might be wrong though.


----------



## Julie-anne (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate when vegetarian people guilt you. Not suggesting any of you guys are dong that, i've just had it happen to me in the past.
I was vegetarian for about 8 years. Until about a year or two ago when I slowly began to eat meat at the persistance of my doctor. I was constantly sick with a useless immune system (plus i work with young children), my hair was falling out everywhere and i was always falling asleep everywhere. The final straw was when the red cross rejected my blood for the secnd time in a row becuase my haemoglobin levels were way too low to donate anything even though i had been taking iron tablets since the last time they rejected me (they make you wait 6months) they even gave me a letter to show my doctor because my levels were so low  
Apparently not everyone is suited to vegetarianism, for some people it's too unhealthy for their body.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 17, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> Go chew on a nice red raw pice of steak, it might make you feel better.


 
we have heard that too much, no more. never


----------



## dellywatts (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been vegetarian for 10 years. Since I was 12 and I would like to think that i am quite intelligent (so definately not reducing my brain capacity because I am not eating meat). I hate it when people say that.
I also wouldn't dream of making my partner become vegetarian, so I would never guilt him and never will. I don't think he or anyone else in my family would ever become vegos. That's their choice and I respect it. What I hate, however, is other people who aren't able to respect my decision. Not saying any of you guys aren't just having rant!

I am also pregnant and my doctor has been monitoring my iron levels, just in case, and I have had very good blood work results. 

I also hate them fake vegos (as mentioned in the very first post) the ones that say "I'm vegetarian, i just eat meat once a week"


----------



## cris (Mar 17, 2007)

OdessaStud said:


> I am asking a question only so dont shoot me ok?
> Nearly all vegetables and fruit or by products of any of them are grown somewhere along the line from urea,which comes from animal waste (you know the guts and bones) blood and bone, maxi crop,even the hydrophonic growers that are organic use some chemical that is from an animal, ie water conditioner,or a cleaner, so to say that anyone is a true vegan i find hard to understand.
> Remember people this is a question only not a shot at anyone.
> Odie



I think a vegetarian should field this question, also i havnt heard any remorse for all those animals who get killed in the proccess of feeding these vegetarians.

Does anyone have a sane reason why a person shouldnt eat meat?


----------

